# begeleiden/begeleiding



## Maddy Grey

Hi,

for some time now I've been looking for an English translation of the terms "begeleiden" and "begeleiding". As a teacher in The Netherlands, one of my tasks was the "begeleiding" of gifted children. This meant being there for them to talk to, trying to set up special projects for them, etc. In other words, it was both practical (e.g. finding resources for them to use in a particular project) and "emotional", if that's the right term (i.e. looking after their emotional wellbeing). Can anyone suggest a succinct translation which would be suitable for use in, say, a CV?

Also (out of sheer intellectual curiosity , not for any practical reason) I'd like to know how you would translate begeleiden/begeleiding when it refers to e.g. social workers "looking after" people with social problems?


----------



## User1001

begeleiden -> to accompany
begeleiding -> accompaniment

I'm not sure about the other questions though - I just study Dutch.


----------



## jonquiliser

Maybe _Special needs tutor_? Although this is probably used for kids with special difficulties. But talent can also be a special need, no?


----------



## Lopes

What about guide/guidance?


----------



## Maddy Grey

jonquiliser said:


> Maybe _Special needs tutor_? Although this is probably used for kids with special difficulties. But talent can also be a special need, no?



Definitely! And yes, I think this is quite a good description of what I was -- I was just hoping to find a verb equivalent of "begeleiden", rather than of the job title. Also, it wouldn't work for the social worker example in the second half of my question.

Thank you, too, to Tspier2 and Lopes for your suggestions; yours would be verb/noun equivalents of "begeleiden/begeleiding", though I feel perhaps "accompany" doesn't quite have the "mentor" feel, and "guide" possibly misses the practical part. Sorry if I'm being difficult!


----------



## jonquiliser

I suppose you could use "tutoring" as a substantivised noun, if that makes it any better. Though I also think _guide _would do, especially if you add some sort of explanation/more specific description.


----------



## Freston

I believe 'begeleiden' it is 'to supervise'. A 'begeleider' is thus a 'supervisor'.
It didn't seem right to me then, and it doesn't seem right to me now to use this term. But when I encoutered it I was helping a student wanting to become a 'begeleider in de gehandicaptenzorg' with writing a school paper in English. Her school had told her to use this term.


----------



## Suehil

In your context the nearest you'll come to a translation is 'mentoring'.  The problem with 'begeleiden' is that it can mean 'leading', 'counseling', 'mentoring', 'guiding', 'tutoring', 'supervising', 'accompanying', 'caring for' and probably quite a lot more.  The context has to determine which you use.


----------



## Wanne

Hello, 
I just saw your discussion about begeleiden. I have been in Wales to "begeleid" people with learning difficulties and we used the word support! I wrote a support-plan and I was called: support-worker!
Hope it is useful for you!


----------



## moldo

How about caretaker or coach?


----------

